# HI from Florida!



## Puma112 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi there,

Just checking in and hoping to out last hurricane season!! Hope you all had a great 4th of July!

Tracy


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jul 6, 2006)

Hells yeh. Welcome too.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

